# One of the biggest milestones in my life.



## blazed (31 Aug 2017)

I've been following some stringent duathlon training regimes of late, which has lead to big weight loss.

Last week the scales showed 199lbs. So the first thing I did was update my strava profile. It was then looking at segments I realised the full impact this lb has done to me. I am no longer in the famed 200lbs and over category, but 180-199lbs. This throws all my achievments out of wack, I'm now at the top end competing against people potentially 19lbs lighter? How can this be fair.

I know for my duathlon racing I need to keep leaning up but I'm conflicted what to do now, the strava weight gaps are obviously too big I cant be the onky person feeling like this?


----------



## S-Express (1 Sep 2017)

'competing on strava'


----------



## vickster (1 Sep 2017)

Or lose more weight


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2017)

Why do the bandings stop at 200lbs? I'll could eat nothing but lettuce and air and never get near 200 because I'm a 6'4" Mesomorph, simply not built that way. 200-220, 221-240, 241-260, etc would doubtless be welcomed by some big blokes who want to join in the fun.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Sep 2017)

You're obviously not taking it seriously enough.


----------



## S-Express (1 Sep 2017)

One of the biggest milestones in his life.....is not getting married, or having kids, or some other worthwhile life-event.................................it is changing weight categories on Strava. Strava, ffs.

I'll just leave that there...


----------



## Crackle (1 Sep 2017)

well he's only 5ft 4


----------



## FishFright (1 Sep 2017)

2 of these a day and you'll be back to your racing snake weight...... 

also; Something, something Strava chuckle


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Sep 2017)

Welcome back @blazed - first post this year; and virtually since April 2016 - I for one have missed you. Glad the duathlon training is going well (and I hope the knee holds up) - but the law of unexpected consequences: dropping your weight into the puny 180-199lb category. Why not just neck a litre of water before you weigh yourself? Then you can update your Strava profile completely honestly back to 201lbs.
@S-Express - Given that you're 'new' here (in Blazed terms) I recommend you take time to appreciate where @blazed has come from. Any thread he starts has failed if it doesn't get to 10 pages, for example this one. You should also be aware that his power output puts your (and everyone else's) puny FTP to shame, on short climbs.


----------



## Globalti (1 Sep 2017)

Strava seems to assume as much importance in some people's lives as Snaptwat, Farcebook and all those other time-wasting killers of real social interaction. I'd rather just go out and ride with buddies then stop at a pub of cafe for some banter.


----------



## dodgy (1 Sep 2017)

Globalti said:


> Strava seems to assume as much importance in some people's lives as Snaptwat, Farcebook and all those other time-wasting killers of real social interaction. I'd rather just go out and ride with buddies then stop at a pub of cafe for some banter.


Says the guy posting on a forum in the middle of the day.


----------



## Globalti (1 Sep 2017)

Yeah OK but I'm at work so I'm not wasting my own time, geddit?


----------



## Oldbloke (1 Sep 2017)

Welcome back @blazed looking forward to more posts....


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2017)

I propose something similar to Strava, but aimed at us real men. Something like Piedomondo, Stravhaveakebab, or Mars Barmin.


----------



## si_c (1 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> I propose something similar to Strava, but aimed at us real men. Something like Piedomondo, Stravhaveakebab, or Mars Barmin.



Just dip chilli kebabs in melted mars bars, like a french dip sandwich.


----------



## Red17 (1 Sep 2017)

Surely having lost weight Blazed your power per kg must have increased significantly (unless you have also lost power) so you should be able to blow away all the 180lb lightweights.

You could also tweak your age and get yourself into an older category.


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have no idea how much 200lbs is.


About $AUS 300.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have no idea how much 200lbs is.


Roughly a Chris Hoy.


----------



## S-Express (1 Sep 2017)

T4tomo said:


> Roughly a Chris Hoy.



Or a Danny DeVito, depending on his height..


----------



## S-Express (1 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've just done a bit of research. 200lbs is about 57% of an Elvis (at time of death) or about 1.8 Leicester Piggotts (during racing career) or 10 average watermelons.



I'm guessing that watermelons is probably the closest match...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Sep 2017)

blazed said:


> I've been following some stringent duathlon training regimes of late, which has lead to big weight loss.
> 
> Last week the scales showed 199lbs. So the first thing I did was update my strava profile. It was then looking at segments I realised the full impact this lb has done to me. I am no longer in the famed 200lbs and over category, but 180-199lbs. This throws all my achievments out of wack, I'm now at the top end competing against people potentially 19lbs lighter? How can this be fair.
> 
> I know for my duathlon racing I need to keep leaning up but I'm conflicted what to do now, the strava weight gaps are obviously too big I cant be the onky person feeling like this?


So you're feeling that life's unfair because you tried to lose weight and succeeded?


----------



## jay clock (1 Sep 2017)

drink a pint of water before each ride, then you can claim to be over 200 pounds. Job done


----------



## jay clock (1 Sep 2017)

or lose another 19 pounds and stick at 180


----------



## subaqua (1 Sep 2017)

dodgy said:


> Says the guy posting on a forum in the middle of the day.



time is an abstract tho. it might be the end of the day or the begginning dependent on how yoy structure your day.

when i do nights i get funny looks for buying 6 cans of beer at 9am BST - which for me is actually 9pm SWT


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Sep 2017)

....I miss @pony .....


----------



## Glow worm (1 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I have no idea how much 200lbs is.



I had to look it up- apparently it's just over 14 stone.
Another 20 seconds I'll never get back.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> ....I miss @pony .....


One Post!


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've just done a bit of research. 200lbs is about 57% of an Elvis (at time of death) or about 1.8 Leicester Piggotts (during racing career) or 10 average watermelons.


Just under two hundredweight or two hundredweight though?


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I really, really have no idea what a hundredweight is. I seem to remember it was the unit in which my dad ordered coal.





User said:


> 100 pounds, in America.


112 pounds in the UK.


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2017)

Glow worm said:


> I had to look it up- apparently it's just over 14 stone.
> Another 20 seconds I'll never get back.



Maths not a strong point then


----------



## Mugshot (1 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> One Post!


Bloody good one though!


----------



## Glow worm (1 Sep 2017)

screenman said:


> Maths not a strong point then



Hopeless. It's why I can't play darts. Hit a treble 17 I'll be there all night working it out.


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2017)

Glow worm said:


> Hopeless. It's why I can't play darts. Hit a treble 17 I'll be there all night working it out.



Easy that is 54.


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I really, really have no idea what a hundredweight is. I seem to remember it was the unit in which my dad ordered coal.


I was always puzzled the legend on the coal lorry: "All open sacks on this lorry contain 1cwt". What if some fell out?


----------



## Slick (1 Sep 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> I was always puzzled the legend on the coal lorry: "All open sacks on this lorry contain 1cwt". What if some fell out?


Similar to the whisky industry, that's the angels share.


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> I was always puzzled the legend on the coal lorry: "All open sacks on this lorry contain 1cwt". What if some fell out?



I never knew that sacks of coal could disagree with each other.


----------



## Jody (1 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> ....I miss @pony .....



Must have made an impression if you still remeber a user who posted once 11 years ago


----------



## blazed (1 Sep 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> So you're feeling that life's unfair because you tried to lose weight and succeeded?


No the point is that the weight gaps are too large on strava. I think 5lbs oer category would be fairer. Put it this way, you put a lot of effort into training and competing and are being unduly punished.


----------



## blazed (1 Sep 2017)

Here is the bike I competed on in this years Dunwich Dynamo. You can see from the limp chain how much power was running through it. So the power is still there.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Sep 2017)

Jody said:


> Must have made an impression if you still remeber a user who posted once 11 years ago


He had form in the times before CC....


----------



## Drago (1 Sep 2017)

When he was a foal?


----------



## mark st1 (1 Sep 2017)

blazed said:


> Here is the bike I competed on in this years Dunwich Dynamo. You can see from the limp chain how much power was running through it. So the power is still there.
> 
> View attachment 371089



I could post a picture of something limp wouldn't mean it had been through massive power output. Maybe just poor upkeep


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2017)

Slack chain. The horror.


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2017)

blazed said:


> Here is the bike I competed on in this years Dunwich Dynamo. You can see from the limp chain how much power was running through it. So the power is still there.
> 
> View attachment 371089



Have you got any proper race results or only pretend one's


----------



## Bollo (1 Sep 2017)

Welcome back blazed! Nice frame bag!


----------



## Brandane (1 Sep 2017)

blazed said:


> Here is the bike I competed on in this years Dunwich Dynamo. You can see from the limp chain how much power was running through it. So the power is still there.



Next time you tension the chain, remember to tighten the axle nuts.


----------



## blazed (2 Sep 2017)

User said:


> You do know the Dunwich Dynamo isn't a race, don't you? Only sad people treat a fun ride as a competition.


There may not be any offical time results like a sportive but by treating it as a race I not only never got overtaken even once, but I finished quicker freeing up more time to do other things. Everything in life is a race, those who do things faster achieve more.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2017)

*




*
Anonymous






Do not undermine your worth by comparing yourself with others.
It is because we are different that each of us is special.

Do not set your goals by what other people deem important.
Only you know what is best for you.

Do not take for granted the things closest to your heart.
Cling to them as you would your life, for without them, life is meaningless.

Do not let your years slip through your fingers by living in the past, nor in the future.
By living your life one day at a time, you live all the days of your life.

Do not give up when you still have something to give.
Nothing is really over until the moment you stop trying.

Do not be afraid to encounter risks.
It is by taking chances that we learn how to be brave.

Do not shut love out of your life by saying it is impossible to find.
The quickest way to receive love is to give love; the fastest way to lose love is to hold it too tightly.

Do not dismiss your dreams.
To be without dreams is to be without hope; to be without hope is to be without purpose.

Do not run through life so fast that you forget not only where you have been,
but also where you are going.

Life is not a race,
but a journey to be savored each step of the way.


----------



## vickster (2 Sep 2017)

blazed said:


> There may not be any offical time results like a sportive but by treating it as a race* I not only never got overtaken even once*, but I finished quicker freeing up more time to do other things. Everything in life is a race, those who do things faster achieve more.


So you started last and finished last...well done


----------



## gavgav (2 Sep 2017)

blazed said:


> Here is the bike I competed on in this years Dunwich Dynamo. You can see from the limp chain how much power was running through it. So the power is still there.
> 
> View attachment 371089


Or it's just badly maintained


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Sep 2017)

User said:


> What a sad and rather blinkered way of thinking...


Nah, just another Troll who likes to see how many pages he can generate. This is the 14 stone God who can outclimb the pros, remember.


----------



## vickster (2 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Like another of the forum fantasists, he doesn't have a very good memory. In one post he's saying he's under 200lb - in another he's over 200lb.


He's evidently not had a bowel movement today hence the weight gain...clearly he's full of sh.. ....


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2017)

vickster said:


> He's evidently not had a bowel movement today hence the weight gain...clearly he's full of sh.. ....



ha I just said similar in his other thread


----------



## Bollo (2 Sep 2017)

He's more entertaining than Vegan1. A low bar I admit, but I'm feeling generous.


----------



## Brandane (2 Sep 2017)

blazed said:


> those who do things faster achieve more


Does your wife/husband/GF/BF (you need to cover all avenues on here for fear of offending someone ) subscribe to your way of thinking? It's just that, well, there are SOME things in life which need to be savoured at a more leisurely pace...........


----------



## S-Express (2 Sep 2017)

blazed said:


> You can see from the limp chain how much power was running through it.



Quite literally a huge* LOL* at anyone who is taking this seriously.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Sep 2017)

S-Express said:


> *Mod edited.*
> Quite literally a huge* LOL* at anyone who is taking this seriously.


You do realise that you're one of the ones taking it the most seriously don't you?


----------



## S-Express (2 Sep 2017)

Mugshot said:


> You do realise that you're one of the ones taking it the most seriously don't you?



Well, except I'm not, as my replies would appear to confirm. Apart from that, you're spot on.


----------



## Mugshot (2 Sep 2017)

S-Express said:


> Well, except I'm not, as my replies would appear to confirm. Apart from that, you're spot on.


----------



## S-Express (2 Sep 2017)

Mugshot said:


> View attachment 371354


----------



## Mugshot (2 Sep 2017)

S-Express said:


> View attachment 371357


It's a top gif, but you've only just used it in another thread;


----------



## S-Express (2 Sep 2017)

Mugshot said:


> It's a top gif, but you've only just used it in another thread;



It seemed appropriate and I'm not aware of any limits on its usage. But anyway...


----------



## JoshM (2 Sep 2017)

What I want to know is how he'll fuel these massive feats of human endurance. I doubt just eat deliver after all...

Argh, now who is the fool, posted in the wrong thread!


----------



## S-Express (2 Sep 2017)

JoshM said:


> What I want to know is how he'll fuel these massive feats of human endurance. I doubt just eat deliver after all...


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2017)

S-Express said:


> View attachment 371360


Pacing and drafting allowed!


----------



## S-Express (2 Sep 2017)

I'm wondering if blazed might be an alter-ego of roadkill...similarly absurd content...


----------



## Bollo (2 Sep 2017)

S-Express said:


> I'm wondering if blazed might be an alter-ego of roadkill...similarly absurd content...


I'm genuinely struggling to decide who you're being mean to here.


----------



## S-Express (2 Sep 2017)

Bollo said:


> I'm genuinely struggling to decide who you're being mean to here.



True, I think I'm being slightly unfair to Blazed there, if I'm honest


----------



## User6179 (2 Sep 2017)

Anbody remember black n yellow ?


----------



## Brandane (2 Sep 2017)

blazed said:


> Here is the bike I competed on in this years Dunwich Dynamo. You can see from the limp chain how much power was running through it. So the power is still there.
> 
> View attachment 371089


Pffffffft........ THIS is what happens when you put some REAL power down......


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2017)

Brandane said:


> Pffffffft........ THIS is what happens when you put some REAL power down......
> 
> View attachment 371413


That looks hollow, not solid. Bound to be weaker!


----------



## Welsh wheels (3 Sep 2017)




----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> That looks hollow, not solid. Bound to be weaker!



Oh my days! You've just directly dissed someone's religion!

Won't somebody think of the children?!


----------



## Lavender Rose (3 Sep 2017)

I do not know you, but I do not like some of these negative comments - you do what you want! Screw everyone else belittling Strava.

I for one, use to compare myself to everyone - I myself have just started duathlon (I do small distance. 2.5k run, 15k cycle, 2.2k run - but its a start!!) I did my first one last month on a hybrid bike - everyone else blitzed my time! But I beat my own training time - and to me, I couldn't be happier.

'Comparison is the thief of all joy' - Roosevelt. I love this saying, its beautiful and true. I use to want to compete against everyone and constantly get demotivated and miserable because I couldn't beat them. Now I have found someone I can beat - myself, every day!

I am so proud of where I am, I would never have dreamed of doing this like 8 months ago when I started being fitter. Just keep doing it for you, and beating yourself always feels great.


----------



## Lavender Rose (3 Sep 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> 14 stone .



I am 14 stone....  but I deadlift like a champ ....so no regrets! #StrongNotSkinny


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I do not know you, but I do not like some of these negative comments - you do what you want! Screw everyone else belittling Strava.
> 
> I for one, use to compare myself to everyone - I myself have just started duathlon (I do small distance. 2.5k run, 15k cycle, 2.2k run - but its a start!!) I did my first one last month on a hybrid bike - everyone else blitzed my time! But I beat my own training time - and to me, I couldn't be happier.
> 
> ...


That's the thing to remember. You've only to beat yourself, no-one else. It's not a race.


----------



## S-Express (3 Sep 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I do not know you, but I do not like some of these negative comments - you do what you want! Screw everyone else belittling Strava.
> 
> I for one, use to compare myself to everyone - I myself have just started duathlon (I do small distance. 2.5k run, 15k cycle, 2.2k run - but its a start!!) I did my first one last month on a hybrid bike - everyone else blitzed my time! But I beat my own training time - and to me, I couldn't be happier.
> 
> ...



Were you intending to include that many contradictions, or did they just kind of happen?


----------



## Lavender Rose (3 Sep 2017)

S-Express said:


> Were you intending to include that many contradictions, or did they just kind of happen?



Give me examples. I don't see how I am contradicting myself?


----------



## S-Express (3 Sep 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Give me examples. I don't see how I am contradicting myself?



Well, these...



Charlotte Alice Button said:


> 'Comparison is the thief of all joy'





Charlotte Alice Button said:


> But I beat my own training time - and to me, I couldn't be happier





Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Just keep doing it for you, and beating yourself always feels great.



Comparing your own times is still a comparison.


----------



## Lavender Rose (3 Sep 2017)

Comparing to other people - is not healthy - we all have our own story. How can you compare yourself to someone completely different, as if you should be similar...

It took me a long time to realise that , I am my own worst enemy and biggest fan - THERE....take that contradiction...


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2017)

S-Express said:


> Well, these...
> 
> Comparing your own times is still a comparison.


If you took longer to complete a ride, was it down to traffic(time spent not moving) or were you actually slower?

The only person you've to beat, is yourself. Let everyone else do what they want.


----------

